# DELL INSPIRON R15 N5110 LAPTOP .. USB 3.0 issue .. need help



## Alive_Hunter (Aug 30, 2012)

I have a DELL INSPIRON R15 N5110 LAPTOP .. 6 months old.
under warranty.

This Laptop have one USB 3.0 Port.

Now when i connect my WD 3.0 USB Portable HDD (1TB) to the 3.0 port on the laptop, it is not getting detected.
Where as when i connect the same HDD to the 2.0 port on the laptop, it quickly gets detected.

I am not able to figure out the problem???

Wht can i try?? .. or should i post a complaint with DELL???

please suggest..!!

Regards,
AH


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 30, 2012)

you need USB 3.0 drivers. else it won't detect USB 2.0 or 3.0 drives


----------



## Alive_Hunter (Aug 31, 2012)

tried installing the latest drivers from DELL's website for USB 3.0 .. but still the same issue.


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 31, 2012)

you sure installed the right driver. usually manufacturers use 2-3 different USB 3.0 chips else call dell CC.


----------



## Alive_Hunter (Aug 31, 2012)

yups .. installed the right drivers .. 
yes .. now i will try my luck with DELL CC


----------

